# How to cure a broken relationship



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

I recently read a book about how to cure a broken relationship. I got the book shortly after the Valentine's day. I feel like reading something about relationships. Peoples are busy nowadays. Time shared with the other half is depleted by works and internets. The links between couples are weakened in some extend. I found the book "making up magic" in iPhone App Store. The book is easy to read. There are some seem-to-be obvious points about how to cure a relationship. They are not only applicable to lovers but also couples. Also, it listed some observations indicating the ex is willing go rebuild the relationship, such as your ex calling you just to say hello, or he loses weight to get your attention.

I particularly like the quote "It is not going to be easy... ... the rebuilt relationship is going to be much better than it was the first time round." I think it is because it take greater courage and confidence to make up than break up. Agree?


----------



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

I have learned that "If your ex is calling you often just to say hello." It may be a sign that he/she is wanting you back.


----------



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

*Change your look*

Change the way you look. A new cloth and a new hair style can give a new feeling to you and you ex in the rebuilding process. Give both of you a trial.:flowerkitty:


----------



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

Give you and your ex some more time and space to be alone after the break up. Get the right opportunity to start the reconnection. It is a matter of timing and art. Faith but not fate plays its part.


----------



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

Of course one cannot rely on one or two phone calls to judge the caller's intention. There are other signs and indications. Whether you and your ex want to cure the relationship, it takes your hearts to feel.


----------



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

Impulsive separation is easy. It takes courage and faith to cure the relationship.


----------



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

Give yourself a fresh new look before start dating your ex again. Same old look will recall same old feeling, especially unhappy ones.:fish::fish::fish:


----------



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

Sometimes, you need to keep yourself busy to get rid of the feeling of being needy. You mind can only be clear without the feeling of being needy.


----------



## del88 (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree, making up takes more courage than breaking up. What else have you learned from the book and are you in the process of mending a relationship? If so, how is it going?


----------



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

I found the DOs and DON'Ts are particularly useful. Some of them are straight foreword but I just did not realize until I read the book. :corkysm60:


----------



## mark_pw (Mar 24, 2010)

Being desperate can endanger a curing relationship. Your other half may feel the uneasy pressure. :scratchhead::scratchhead::scratchhead: agree?


----------

